# 04/01 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: Jon Moxley wants to eliminate the entire Inner Circle



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245018425115783171


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

With Hager being the next to fall, Inner Circle is turning into Moxley's personal jobbers.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> With Hager being the next to fall, Inner Circle is turning into Moxley's personal jobbers.


It’s worked out well enough for him that the World Champion is now on DARK.

Lot of prestige he has brought to that title, eh.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

If they give away Moxley vs Hager now, I guess it means Mox vs MJF is a sure thing at DoN II. I also wonder if War Games would just take place at DoN II as well. 

Moxley vs MJF
War Games
Women's Title Match
TNT Tournament Finale

Who does Archer squash? QT Marshall, Avalon or Cutler?


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If they give away Moxley vs Hager now, I guess it means Mox vs MJF is a sure thing at DoN II. I also wonder if War Games would just take place at DoN II as well.
> 
> Moxley vs MJF
> War Games
> ...


I still don't see MJF as the challenger, unfortunately, even though that's what I would like to happen. I see Jericho taking another L to Moxley in a singles match, or perhaps a Moxley vs Hager vs Jericho triple threat to stack the odds against Moxley, and to cement the Inner Circle as Moxley's bitches after he beats them again.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bdon said:


> It’s worked out well enough for him that the World Champion is now on DARK.
> 
> Lot of prestige he has brought to that title, eh.


Wow these comments are ridiculous. You should just ban yourself for the day. You understand there's something going on in the world called coronavirus right? You notice there's no fans in the arena?


No Tazz, Excublier or JR announcing? With only like 30 percent of the roster able to make the show? Prestige and strong long term booking is all out the window. Many people arent allowed to leave their house besides going to work and grocery store. This isn't the time to be critical of the product. It's the time to just be happy theirs a show. When all other sports and entertainment is cancelled right now.


This is where fans should be happy that AEW is giving their champion more content. Even if it's 20 second squash match. I expect a post match promo. It's time to get out of wrestling fan bubble and factor in stuff going on in real world. So be happy AEW is featuring their champ on Dark and have something to watch tonight. If I had to guess the purpose of it will to be set up Moxley/Hager title match for tomorrow show.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If they give away Moxley vs Hager now, I guess it means Mox vs MJF is a sure thing at DoN II. I also wonder if War Games would just take place at DoN II as well.
> 
> Moxley vs MJF
> War Games
> ...


MJF probably can't even travel to any of the shows unless they have him drive. Neither can Cutler or Avalon will be on the show. Archer debut was filmed last week.


With word coming out today that they are filming today and tomorrow at new location. It's very likely Dynamite tomorrow will be the one that was taped last Tuesday. With them likely filming next 3 or 4 weeks of Dynamite today and tomorrow at new location(Nightmare Factory?).That's why people need to understand what's going on and just be happy with get new shows.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wahhhhh


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bdon said:


> Wahhhhh


Sorry if I was mean. No need to cry. I'm just trying to make you understand the world is much different and wrestling shows are much different then normal right now.


So you are gonna do things you wouldn't normally do. So being critical about prestige or anything right now is absolutely ridiculous. When you got like 15 wrestlers working a show, down three announcers and have no fans in the stands etc etc. Pretty much everything is on pause until then world gets back to normal.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cody and Omega didn’t seem to have a problem finding legitimate work to be done on Dynamite.

I warned of Moxley as a champion, and he started it off with 2 out of character promos, acting like the challenger chasing Jericho, etc. But go ahead. Fan girl all you want.

Him being on DARK for the first time ever, at a time when they DON’T have muchtalent available for their flagship show doesn’t raise a red flag?

Sounds legit...


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

imthegame19 said:


> Sorry if I was mean. No need to cry. I'm just trying to make you understand the world is much different and wrestling shows are much different then normal right now.
> 
> 
> So you are gonna do things you wouldn't normally do. So being critical about prestige or anything right now is absolutely ridiculous. When you got like 15 wrestlers working a show, down three announcers and have no fans in the stands etc etc. Pretty much everything is on pause until then world gets back to normal.


if it was Kenny he would be jerking off saying how he is elevating the DARK and the jobbers he is wrestling while doing all of these things in that shitty tight. lol.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bdon said:


> Cody and Omega didn’t seem to have a problem finding legitimate work to be done on Dynamite.
> 
> I warned of Moxley as a champion, and he started it off with 2 out of character promos, acting like the challenger chasing Jericho, etc. But go ahead. Fan girl all you want.
> 
> ...


Seems like Moxley is gonna be on Dynamite too, so I'm not sure what the problem is?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> if it was Kenny he would be jerking off saying how he is elevating the DARK and the jobbers he is wrestling while doing all of these things in that shitty tight. lol.


No, I found it ludicrous that they were putting Kenny on DARK as often as they did. You have so few main event talent, why would you ever place them on the equivalent of WCW Saturday Night?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Geeee said:


> Seems like Moxley is gonna be on Dynamite too, so I'm not sure what the problem is?


There isn't he's just being dumb.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Seems like Moxley is gonna be on Dynamite too, so I'm not sure what the problem is?


What is the point of having him on Dark at all? He wasn’t used on Dark as a challenger, not one time. They built him UP.

Putting him on DARK is a step down from where he was as a challenger. It’s terrible booking any way you slice it, and it makes me wonder whose decision it was to have your world fucking champ wrestling on your shitty secondary show.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bdon said:


> Cody and Omega didn’t seem to have a problem finding legitimate work to be done on Dynamite.
> 
> I warned of Moxley as a champion, and he started it off with 2 out of character promos, acting like the challenger chasing Jericho, etc. But go ahead. Fan girl all you want.
> 
> ...


All Cody/Omega had was random matches. Moxley was used on Dynamite to set up a match. Which will likely main event this week's or next show. Again these shows since Utah have all been rewritten and they are trying to piece together shows. 


While putting more stars on Dark since they are facing local indie talent. Cody filmed a match with Joe Alonso for probably next weeks Dark as well. Don't be surprised to see Omega again on there soon either. So I'm sure your theories aren't relevant at the moment. Everything is on pause right now. Jericho even mentioned if things didn't change he was going to start a feud with Jungle Boy right now. Just like Omega/Page probably wont be defending tag titles any time soon. 


Moxley one of the only guys they are still having fly in. Since he's important to the show as champion. So again everything is on pause and pushes, story line, title prestige that they might have had planned is out the window until things get back to normal.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Like I said, so few performers right now, and you’re putting Moxley on your YouTube show.

And if they really are hurting for performers, remind me when the real champion, Chris Jericho, shows up on DARK.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bdon said:


> What is the point of having him on Dark at all? He wasn’t used on Dark as a challenger, not one time. They built him UP.
> 
> Putting him on DARK is a step down from where he was as a challenger. It’s terrible booking any way you slice it, and it makes me wonder whose decision it was to have your world fucking champ wrestling on your shitty secondary show.



You are so ridiculous and just not listening lol. Again things are much much much different then they were months ago. AEW is giving their fans a treat by putting their champ on Dark. Just like they have fans a treat last week by giving 6 matches. Next week Cody going to be on there. I don't understand what's so difficult to understand. That things aren't normal and they are doing things different because of that. Jesus Christ it's not that difficult to understand lol.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Like I said, so few performers right now, and you’re putting Moxley on your YouTube show.

And if they really are hurting for performers, remind me when the real champion, Chris Jericho, shows up on DARK.


imthegame19 said:


> You are so ridiculous and just not listening lol. Again things are much much much different then they were months ago. AEW is giving their fans a treat by putting their champ on Dark. Just like they have fans a treat last week by giving 6 matches. Next week Cody going to be on there. I don't understand what's so difficult to understand. That things aren't normal and they are doing things different because of that. Jesus Christ it's not that difficult to understand lol.


Remind me of this conversation when Jericho makes his DARK debut.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bdon said:


> Like I said, so few performers right now, and you’re putting Moxley on your YouTube show.
> 
> And if they really are hurting for performers, remind me when the real champion, Chris Jericho, shows up on DARK.


Or they have putting performers on both? Like they are with Moxley? And Jericho has a set amount of matches he can wrestle per year in his contract. You don't waste one of his matches on 10 second squash.


Let me explain to you how it works. Last week Moxley returns and attacks Hager after his squash. On Dark this week Hager attacks Moxley after his squash. Guess what that does? Sets up Moxley/Hager title match tomorrow night? That's already been taped. That is why you do it when you are booking 2 shows over two days with limited roster.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bdon said:


> Like I said, so few performers right now, and you’re putting Moxley on your YouTube show.
> 
> And if they really are hurting for performers, remind me when the real champion, Chris Jericho, shows up on DARK.
> 
> ...


Jericho has a contract of certain amount of matches he has per year. That's why he doesn't waste them on squash matches. He's not full time like Moxley or Cody or other guys like that.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

You don’t need him on DARK to set up the match. He’s a champion. He already stated he’d fight Hager anytime, anywhere.

The booking is stupid.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bdon said:


> You don’t need him on DARK to set up the match. He’s a champion. He already stated he’d fight Hager anytime, anywhere.
> 
> The booking is stupid.


No you responding the way you are over this is stupid. Again AEW is giving fans a treat. Everyone besides old Jericho who agreed to only wrestle certain amount of times per year. Will be having these squash matches coming up. If this was under normal circumstances then yes it would be stupid. We aren't under normal circumstances in the world. Please understand that and shut the hell up. Thank you!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Expect a different look this week as they've moved out of Daily's Place.



> AEW’s run at Daily’s Place for their zero audience shows has come to an end. Now they will record from an undisclosed location.
> 
> F4W Online reports that due to the coronavirus pandemic, AEW has changed their shooting location. They will no longer be in Jacksonville, Florida’s Daily’s Place. At this time they are filming at an “undisclosed location.”
> 
> ...


Will be interesting if they just shitcan the matches they flimed at Daily's Place last week. Some reports had


Spoiler



Moxley vs Hager already happening at last weeks tapings.



Will it be an empty arena or a warehouse somewhere? South East Florida or South East USA? Georgia is getting hammered right now as well as is New Orleans. Mississippi Gov is wholly rejecting doing anything though - but it would be pretty shameful to move tapings there to exploit that dumbfuckery.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

It doesn't happen everyday, but every once in a while, we are graced with a complete and total meltdown from bdon as a result of Moxley winning the AEW championship before his boy. 

It's time to grab the popcorn and enjoy the bdon show.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> It doesn't happen everyday, but every once in a while, we are graced with a complete and total meltdown from bdon as a result of Moxley winning the AEW championship before his boy.
> 
> It's time to grab the popcorn and enjoy the bdon show.


I’m honestly surprised that y’all aren’t more upset about his booking as champ thus far. It isn’t about Moxley, but about the BOOKING of Moxley. He’s been on TV less than 30 minutes since becoming champ. He’s a fucking draw, and they have let him cut, what?, one forgettable on Dynamite since that day.

Meanwhile Jericho remains the star of the show, Cody is steadily getting his airtime and has a feud with Archer looking like a top feud.

It’s stupid and a disservice to the show and to Moxley’s reign.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Expect a different look this week as they've moved out of Daily's Place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My guess is tomorrow Dynamite was already filmed last Tuesday. Since Archer match already was filmed their too. Stuff they are taping today and tomorrow will be for future shows. I'm not sure where they could be filming. I thought about Nightmare Factory school in Georgia that Cody now ones as possibility.



bdon said:


> I’m honestly surprised that y’all aren’t more upset about his booking as champ thus far. It isn’t about Moxley, but about the BOOKING of Moxley. He’s been on TV less than 30 minutes since becoming champ. He’s a fucking draw, and they have let him cut, what?, one forgettable on Dynamite since that day.
> 
> Meanwhile Jericho remains the star of the show, Cody is steadily getting his airtime and has a feud with Archer looking like a top feud.
> 
> It’s stupid and a disservice to the show and to Moxley’s reign.


You can't react week to week like that. Only reason they had him on sidelines for two weeks. Was to do Blood and Guts match without him there.


That got scrapped so not using Moxley more week 2 and 3 was a wasted. While last week was his return to build up to his Hager match. If anything I'm just happy he's still on the show. When it consider how many wrestlers can't travel. If Moxley lived In LA, Chicago or New York instead of Vegas. He wouldn't be on the show at all most likely.


That's why when you factor in what's going on in real life. I'm actually excited for Dark tonight and see what Moxley doing on there. Worrying about it making him look bad cuz he's on YouTube show right now with everything going on in the world is plain stupid. 


I'm just happy to see more content with Moxley. That's why I said dude you gotta understand the circumstances and throw away silly mindset and appreciate the gift AEW is giving their fans. By trying to feature top star per week on Dark.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

If we get a fucking episode from the hardy compound well fuck that will do me.

I couldnt take Tony Khan seriously anymore


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Another match announced. I can't stand Trent because he's either so damn lazy or wholly uncreative to get a last name to his ring name. Yeah, you're just sooo good that marketability isn't necessary. Imagine AEW thinking of putting the title on him and putting "Trent" up on the marquee or sending him out to main stream media appearances. And I hate "Cody" as well, but that is understandable as he is a Rhodes and WWE trademarked it and hold it out of spite. And they do their best to work around it with "Brandi Rhodes" announced and Dustin Rhodes being used as well with both their familial connections repeatedly mentioned with Cody.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245096628052283393
I mean if Baretta came from the gun, just change your last name to Trent Remington, Trent Wesson, Trent Mossberg, Trent Browning, Trent Winchester etc. 

And if it's after the 1970's detective show - Trent Columbo, Trent Kojak, Trent Ironside, Trent Rockford, etc.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245133673571192833


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Another match announced. I can't stand Trent because he's either so damn lazy or wholly uncreative to get a last name to his ring name. Yeah, you're just sooo good that marketability isn't necessary. Imagine AEW thinking of putting the title on him and putting "Trent" up on the marquee or sending him out to main stream media appearances. And I hate "Cody" as well, but that is understandable as he is a Rhodes and WWE trademarked it and hold it out of spite. And they do their best to work around it with "Brandi Rhodes" announced and Dustin Rhodes being used as well with both their familial connections repeatedly mentioned with Cody.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245096628052283393
> ...


I remember someone saying sometime ago that Trent couldn't use "Baretta" after he left NJPW, so not sure why in the world he is just going by Trent. I have always hated it big time and his name just sounds so off the wall just by going by Trent.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

What I've noticed from reading that opening post is just how reliant AEW is on the ex WWE guys despite their fans hating WWE.

Moxley got the biggest push of his life in the WWE,Brodie Lee is a former champion in the WWE as is Jake Hager whilst Matt Hardy will one day be a WWE Hall Of Famer and is fresh off their TV. Even Lance Hoyt and Trent did their time in WWE although I'm not so sure I'd class them as "WWE guys". Throw in a likely Jericho appearance and a Cody appearance and it'll be ex WWE guy central.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> What I've noticed from reading that opening post is just how reliant AEW is on the ex WWE guys despite their fans hating WWE.
> 
> Moxley got the biggest push of his life in the WWE,Brodie Lee is a former champion in the WWE as is Jake Hager whilst Matt Hardy will one day be a WWE Hall Of Famer and is fresh off their TV. Even Lance Hoyt and Trent did their time in WWE although I'm not so sure I'd class them as "WWE guys". Throw in a likely Jericho appearance and a Cody appearance and it'll be ex WWE guy central.


Its almost as if the WWE is the biggest wrestling company in history.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> What I've noticed from reading that opening post is just how reliant AEW is on the ex WWE guys despite their fans hating WWE.
> 
> Moxley got the biggest push of his life in the WWE,Brodie Lee is a former champion in the WWE as is Jake Hager whilst Matt Hardy will one day be a WWE Hall Of Famer and is fresh off their TV. Even Lance Hoyt and Trent did their time in WWE although I'm not so sure I'd class them as "WWE guys". Throw in a likely Jericho appearance and a Cody appearance and it'll be ex WWE guy central.


It's nothing wrong with WWE talent. Even now after losing guys to AEW their roster is still super super talented. The problem is how bad the talent is used and booked.

For years theyve been hoarding the best talent in the world. So AEW should be signing and pushing ex WWE guys right now. It takes a LONG time to get over new talent people don't know. So a start up company should use familiar faces and build up AEW talent. Which is what they are doing. If they are still doing that 5 years from now and not pushing their own stars. That's when it becomes a problem like it was in TNA.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Will Excalibur be back this week?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Acuña's Bat Flip said:


> Will Excalibur be back this week?


Nope it's gonna be Cody/Tony again. Roster is going to be very limited again. My guess is..

Moxley opening promo and he calls out Hager and they set up title match for main event.

Cody/Darby vs Sammy/Spears

Matt Hardy video

Lance Archer squash match

Brodie Lee/Dark Order video

Omega vs Trent

Moxley vs Hager title match


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Where's Jeff Cobb ?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Where's Jeff Cobb ?


Probably at home mate. There's a pandemic going on.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Another match announced. I can't stand Trent because he's either so damn lazy or wholly uncreative to get a last name to his ring name. Yeah, you're just sooo good that marketability isn't necessary. Imagine AEW thinking of putting the title on him and putting "Trent" up on the marquee or sending him out to main stream media appearances. And I hate "Cody" as well, but that is understandable as he is a Rhodes and WWE trademarked it and hold it out of spite. And they do their best to work around it with "Brandi Rhodes" announced and Dustin Rhodes being used as well with both their familial connections repeatedly mentioned with Cody.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245096628052283393
> ...


Trent Winchester sounds pretty cool.

"Trent" has got to be one of the worst ring names


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Where's Jeff Cobb ?


I think he must have only had a one match deal


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

MJF said:


> Probably at home mate. There's a pandemic going on.


Not need to be condescending, most of the roster is still wrestling.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Where's Jeff Cobb ?


Not under contract with AEW.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245164026545479680


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245164026545479680


Makes sense. 

All four men on dark so everything would have just been filmed.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

MJF said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> All four men on dark so everything would have just been filmed.


Dark was in Daily's Place last night wasn't it? Tapings for tonight's show happened at the undisclosed location. This match as well as their respective first round matches will have been taped yesterday and today at this mystery location. 

I hope they do a similar match with the left side of the bracket as well on next weeks show once the four competitors are announced tonight. Easy way to get them in the ring together to work on timing while publicizing the tournament which will start next week.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> What I've noticed from reading that opening post is just how reliant AEW is on the ex WWE guys despite their fans hating WWE.
> 
> Moxley got the biggest push of his life in the WWE,Brodie Lee is a former champion in the WWE as is Jake Hager whilst Matt Hardy will one day be a WWE Hall Of Famer and is fresh off their TV. Even Lance Hoyt and Trent did their time in WWE although I'm not so sure I'd class them as "WWE guys". Throw in a likely Jericho appearance and a Cody appearance and it'll be ex WWE guy central.


I don't speak for everyone but I don't hate WWE. I just don't watch it because I find their shows boring. Probably most AEW fans watch both?


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Where's Jeff Cobb ?


The strange thing is that Cody mentioned he had agreed a couple of more appearances. They offered him a full contract so I assume he has turned it down.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey, AT LEAST this show isn't mostly long previous ppv replays like WWE RAW was.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I like Cobb and wish he had signed, but no use using him non-NA exclusive - he made his choice. Adding Brodie Lee and Archer, get Wardlow in the ring more and move on.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I like Cobb and wish he had signed, but no use using him non-NA exclusive - he made his choice. Adding Brodie Lee and Archer, get Wardlow in the ring more and move on.


Man I'm almost more pissed about losing Wardlow vs Luchasaurus than Blood and Guts


----------



## d_s_ (Feb 7, 2020)

Is Dynamite 1h late tonight? I thought they've changed it to 1h early a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245422420384722944
Who the hell is going to job out to this team on Dynamite? Maybe this is Archer's first match and he just smokes the both of them. 

If I'm giving constructive criticism I think the best way to build up these guys would be hard fought losses to other face teams. Have them lose to Luchasaurus and Jungle Jack, lose to Trent and Chuck etc. 

And for the love of Dog, have QT drop the sloppy flippy shit offense. He looks like/built like mat based technical types from the 1980's - go with that. They mentioned that they're being coached/advised by AA, so have Arn talk sense into QT that he's not a high flyer and to stop with that shit and then use that to explain how he's turned the corner and the jobber losses is because he was trying to be what he's not.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245422420384722944
> Who the hell is going to job out to this team on Dynamite? Maybe this is Archer's first match and he just smokes the both of them.
> 
> If I'm giving constructive criticism I think the best way to build up these guys would be hard fought losses to other face teams. Have them lose to Luchasaurus and Jungle Jack, lose to Trent and Chuck etc.
> ...


QT got inadvertantly buried by Cody(?) last week when he said QT got a hair transplant 😂

QT needs to be given the "ordinary man" gimmick.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

QT should be teamed up with Preston Vance as a teacher-student team given Marshall is a trainer at the Nightmare Factory and Vance is training there under him. Then down the line Vance turned on Marshall calling him a never-was loser who is holding him back and trying to live off his(Vance's) coattails. That team could job early and then get their footing when Vance starts markedly improving. 

Dustin Rhodes final year(s) are being wasted here. If he can't go in singles anymore, there has to be a better pairing out there for him. 

I sorta think this team is more about getting Brandi on television more than anything. Dustin is taking that bullet because Cody wants Arn Anderson as his "coach". It should be noted that Marshall is a business partner of Cody in his Nightmare Factory school at least.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So tonight is at Dalys place or a 'private location?' Guess we shall find out in 30 min


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

*







*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Welp Archer beats the piss out of Dustin and Cody has to avenge him.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Looks like Cody is winning the title.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Well, most of the tournament kind of writes itself now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Omega is wearing his nondescript tights


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well its not Dalys place. Looks like they have talent at ringside good.

The ONLY thing that sucks is Cody on the mic. He fucking sucks as a commentator.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

It looks like the stage set and ring was moved into the nfl practice field . Why do you think they did that?


This is just behind where the stage would be setup

See if you look behind the stage its the practice field. This is for sure where they are setup










⁹


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Kayfabe wise though, how did Lance Archer get into a title tournament without a match under his belt? Say he lost his match tonight (which he won't obviously); he'd be entering the tournament with an 0-1 record.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> It looks like the stage set and ring was moved into the nfl practice field . Why do you think they did that?


To avoid issues. Plus they can pack in more than 10 people in that place lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Trent, you're not Okada!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Omega is wearing his nondescript tights


He clearly doesn't want to outshine Trent.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> Kayfabe wise though, how did Lance Archer get into a title tournament without a match under his belt? Say he lost his match tonight (which he won't obviously); he'd be entering the tournament with an 0-1 record.


Kayfabe is kinda fucked when a good amount of your roster isn't able to be there


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What happened to Goldenboy ? Never realized how awful Cody is as a commentator.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cassidy going for the hug lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Least they have more than 10 people here lmfao!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> What happened to Goldenboy ? Never realized how awful Cody is as a commentator.


Yeah Cody was not good last week either but he was miles better than when they had Kenny on.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

That 2nd half of the draw looks weak as fuck. Obviously Archer gets through that. Perhaps should've waited until this pandemic is over before introducing this title so everyone was available.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

At least someone caught Kenny for that tope.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> Kayfabe wise though, how did Lance Archer get into a title tournament without a match under his belt? Say he lost his match tonight (which he won't obviously); he'd be entering the tournament with an 0-1 record.


Only way it makes sense kayfabe wise is other wrestlers ranked ahead of him are unavailable because of coronavirus.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> Yeah Cody was not good last week either but he was miles better than when they had Kenny on.


He is better than Kenny. Kenny and Alvarez are the same shit. But thats not saying much, Cody is fucking horrible.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

I think they are in the Nightmare Factory in Georgia. If you look at the early Road to DoN they have a warehouse like building. The practice field is too big the yells would be very echo-y. and it's a different ceiling.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> To avoid issues. Plus they can pack in more than 10 people in that place lol



What issues? I think ya the only issue with be taping with different lighting. Prevent it looking confusing if one taped segment's darker out then next is lighter out lol


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Cody: I'm trying to be unbiased.
Me: are you? Cause it seems more biased to you.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Bosnian21 said:


> Only way it makes sense kayfabe wise is other wrestlers ranked ahead of him are unavailable because of coronavirus.


Considering how the tournament is set to play out, it's fairly likely Archer would have been penned in anyway.


----------



## d_s_ (Feb 7, 2020)

Something tells me its an ECW Arena in Philly- these steel columns look alike.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> It looks like the stage set and ring was moved into the nfl practice field . Why do you think they did that?
> 
> 
> This is just behind where the stage would be setup
> ...


You may be right, there is the green on the floor! Lol


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Considering Havoc is there it sucks not to include him in this tournament. I'm pretty sure they mentioned he's undefeated in 2020.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Yep 100 percent on the practice field hence the fake grass turf


Cody is such a try hard


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Considering Havoc is there it sucks not to include him in this tournament. I'm pretty sure they mentioned he's undefeated in 2020.


I mean, his wins are against Sonny Kiss and Marko Stunt, besides, he lost to Cody last week.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Nightmare Factory


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They always portray Trent as having the potential of being a main guy. I just don't see it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cool match still don't see it in Trent


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

That was a pretty damn good match. These guys really went all out. 

That should've been a QF match for the title instead of Dustin/Sabian.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

I thought that was a very entertaining match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Pretty good match. Here comes TELEPORT MATT! lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At least they did not replay the teleporting BS. I hope they realized how dumb it was.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Trent is so bland and uncreative he can't even come up with a last name for his character. He can wrestle decently good, but he has no character hook to make anybody remotely care about his matches.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Even though dailys place was empty i still felt a much bigger presence and energy compared to this place. But it is what it is with whats happening of course. Take what we can get!


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Cool match still don't see it in Trent


I think teaming with Chuck just makes Trent look that much better. It is a perception thing more than a talent thing. Trent has a good look and is passable in the ring. But he should never be more than a low/mid level guy.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Trent is really good in the ring. Nearly killed Kenny with that German though😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> They always portray Trent as having the potential of being a main guy. I just don't see it.


Me either, dude would be a super late bloomer to say the least if he reached that potential


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is it me or does Matt Hardy bring down AEW a notch?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bloody Warpath said:


> I think teaming with Chuck just makes Trent look that much better. It is a perception thing more than a talent thing. Trent has a good look and is passable in the ring. But he should never be more than a low/mid level guy.


That might be it honestly. His singles matches haven't been bad, but nothing crazy too me.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RapShepard said:


> Me either, dude would be a super late bloomer to say the least if he reached that potential


I think the moment he finds that right character or gimmick then he will get to that top level. I thought Naito was trash until he turned tranquilo. Maybe Trent can surprise me one day...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn that ass on that new girl!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

They need to sign this girl for her looks alone.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Shida is probably one of the most beautiful women in the world.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

This Anna Jay has a Nice look. Shida is Shida though, my girl.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

God cody is killing AEW on commentary


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That ass though...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Uff shes hot. That ass. Someone sign her haha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> God cody is killing AEW on commentary


You mean that as an insult or compliment? lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This Anna Jayy thoo


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

She looks like Brooke something from WWE back then by the face.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Hairs down, it's on.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> This Anna Jayy thoo


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Booty Jayy 
LOL


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Here's something I don't get, a lot of independent wrestler are out of work. so why didn't AEW do a tournament for them? I mean the open door policy TNA had something like that and it showcased different workers.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Wouldn't mind if this match goes on for the rest of the episode. These broads are both hot.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This girls rough but potential


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Smoking hot. That is all.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Shida definitely should be the female face of the company.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> They need to sign this girl for her looks alone.


This.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

Jet_420 said:


> Here's something I don't get, a lot of independent wrestler are out of work. so why didn't AEW do a tournament for them? I mean the open door policy TNA had something like that and it showcased different workers.


You cannot have people travelling all over the country.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> I think the moment he finds that right character or gimmick then he will get to that top level. I thought Naito was trash until he turned tranquilo. Maybe Trent can surprise me one day...


Maybe wonder if he'd ever get the chance being a tag guy


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

I love the interactions with Britt.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Anna Jay was green af but she is THICK AF.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> Anna Jay was green af but she is THICK AF.


I thought Jay showed some good things.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I am never going to be able to get over that ugly neck tattoo.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> I thought Jay showed some good things.


I can think of at least two.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I love the interactions with Britt.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> You mean that as an insult or compliment? lol


Insult


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This title is for the fans Moxley is certainly surprising


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

I like all the vignettes.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hager is not getting me this hype for this match. His wrestling hasn't gotten any better either!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

AEWMoxley said:


> I can think of at least two.


Ass and ?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mox overcoming the odds lol. But cool vignette did a good job selling it seeing they have no real way to build. Good use of the Bellator footage


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> Hager is not getting me this hype for this match. His wrestling hasn't gotten any better either!


How can his wrestling get better when he didn't wrestled for months and months ?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK I feel I need more information about this guy who was standing next to Hager in Bellator:


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

They need more long promo packages like that one. That segment was great.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> OK I feel I need more information about this guy who was standing next to Hager in Bellator:
> 
> View attachment 84621


He's a referee.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I was thinking that Shida letting her hair loose could be kind of a power up moment for her.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

AEWMoxley said:


> He's a referee.


His beard is quite epic.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Marko vs Archer! lmfao~!! Good squash time


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> His beard is quite epic.


It is. He's officiated numerous UFC events as well.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What is this nonsense?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Colt is better than Cody on commentary at least


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RIP Marko Stunt lmao


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Anna Jaye was in that original Wardlow parking lot attack vignette.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Weekly Jake Roberts vignettes make me happy.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Haha he just punches a random guy?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Archer looks like a beast!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Trophies said:


> RIP Marko Stunt lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Punt Marko through the goal posts please.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

He threw the fuck out of Marco. Jim Cornette must be happy as fuck RN!!!!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Archer is a legit monster.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Idk how I feel about the pants. They're somehow ugly and cool.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> Archer is a legit monster.


Looks fucking good


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

NO EXCUSE at all for Marko to get any offense in here.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

rbl85 said:


> How can his wrestling get better when he didn't wrestled for months and months ?


Well he is freed from the constrained style of the WWE and he choose to work the same boring style he had back then. Its inexcusable.

Archer is my new favorite just for destroying Stunt.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Kind of a silly match, but I find it highly entertaining. Lance Archer is such a great addition to the roster. Pairing him with Jake is brilliant. RIP Marko


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What I'm going to use my comedy and humor to beat you lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ONE MORE TIME! ONE MORE TIME!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

6 and ¾ stars match


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Poor Marko.

RIP


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

If there was a crowd they’d be chanting “Thank you Lance...thank you Lance!”


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Marko Stunt getting in offense against Lance Archer in a singles match. C’mon.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Damn, Brodie is actually pretty well spoken. I don't know if I ever heard him speak in WWE.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Can't believe Anna Jayy was able to make her AEW in-ring debut before Lance Archer.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Trophies said:


> If there was a crowd they’d be chanting “Thank you Lance...thank you Lance!”


I know I was.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Epic squash Mr. Archer!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So his character really is Vince McMahon [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lol Brodie is the ultimate POS


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This group sucks


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Brodie giving his best Vince impression.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was squash was highly satisfying. 

Brodie is wearing an old Vince McMahon suit. Lmao


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I like Brodie Lee as the Exalted One.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Bosnian21 said:


> Marko Stunt getting in offense against Lance Archer in a singles match. C’mon.


He really didn't though. He landed a couple swift kicks while running away that didn't have any effect.

That was an epic squash.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> He really didn't though. He landed a couple swift kicks while running away that didn't have any effect.
> 
> That was an epic squash.


Epic and satisfying.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

I'm digging both Archer and Brodie.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Brodie Lee channeling that inner Vince McMahon.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Brodie needs to come squash these bums after they lose.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

8 AND 9 debuting on the same night?!?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> This group sucks


You don't find Vince jokes and gimps interesting?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Colt is good on commentary


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Also a waste to have dustin tag with a jobber


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This dude is tiny. They could not even find a decent size guy to wear a mask?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

PavelGaborik said:


> Brodie needs to come squash these bums after they lose.


Take their masks and place a couple of pink slips on their chests.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> You don't find Vince jokes and gimps interesting?



Its cute for a moment but this group dont have IT. They wont get over, thats all that matters.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> Colt is good on commentary


Has experience from ROH.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Love having Tony doing play by play again.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Dustin is just so impressive for his age.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ya i think colt should replace Excalibur


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245515169528254466
Isn't Tick-tock a Killer Kross "thing"? 

(I wonder if this is the character they offered Killer Kross. Archer is probably better in it at this stage)


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Gimps going to die.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I love Brodie already


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Archer then Brody doing some damage back to back, nice!


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Kip Sabian just on his phone over there while the show’s going on. Bruh


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Vince in vignettes and abuses lackey's like Ministry Taker or Serotonin Raven. So much going on with this group lol. Think he'd peter out anyway but this group is an albatross around his neck.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

This is a pussy destroying night 😎


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Who's 8 and which one is 9?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245515169528254466
> Isn't Tick-tock a Killer Kross "thing"?
> 
> (I wonder if this is the character they offered Killer Kross. Archer is probably better in it at this stage)


Archer is better than Kross in almost every aspect. Much bigger, better look and better in the ring. 

I highly doubt they would use Archer as a Kross "replacement"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This Dark Order thing is so far removed from what it originally was. It seems like Brodie is gonna kill the gimmick off himself single handedly.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

scshaastin said:


> Who's 8 and which one is 9?


8 is 9 and 9 is 8


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Like always, Dark Order vignettes are cool, but it goes flat when out in the ring.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEW_19 said:


> This is a pussy destroying night 😎


the hosses are kicking ass


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> This Dark Order thing is so far removed from what it originally was. It seems like Brodie is gonna kill the gimmick off himself single handedly.


Looks like it. Destroy them one by one.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jericho has always been good with pop culture references


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jericho wearing normal pants in the pool? So random.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol in the hottub in jeans


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Tiger King reference.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

haha that was funny


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jericho is a God on the mic. Cody exotic! 😭


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That tiny shirt lmao Jericho at his best


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cornette has to have loved the squashes tonight


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Hahahaha


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

With Florida locking down, will they be able to make a show next week?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Those dogs are so Jericho


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Serious colt between Tony and JR personality is a perfect balance. He needs to replace x


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I love how AEW is keeping storylines consistent. While WWE poor fuckers have people dropping out like flies from Mania last minute.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Lheurch said:


> With Florida locking down, will they be able to make a show next week?


I bet they taped next two weeks already. Since JR let it slip out in his interview with Meltzer they filmed Moxley/Hager(and he heard it was extraordinary).


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> Serious colt between Tony and JR personality is a perfect balance. He needs to replace x


Colt is good. Way better than Cody and Kenny on commentary!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Bucks are such dorks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

imthegame19 said:


> I bet they taped next two weeks already.


They probably have done tapings already


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> With Florida locking down, will they be able to make a show next week?


Already taped. Filmed most of yesterday and today and got a lot of footage. Moxley vs Hager likely already taped as well. I think theyre in Atlanta anyways not Florida anymore. At the Nightmare Factory school.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Jericho’s promo was hilarious.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Lheurch said:


> With Florida locking down, will they be able to make a show next week?


I don't think they are in Florida anymore.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Sooo at what point can WWE respond to AEW without being called petty? It wasn't ok after months of Being the Elite insults, but surely now it's fine?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Sammy Guevara uses a drone in some of his Vlog footage. Maybe they can have a drone dog fight.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lheurch said:


> Bucks are such dorks.


Really are. Its a shame wrestlers mostly play thenselves. No one watches wrestling to watch our dorky selves. We want compelling characters


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> Sooo at what point can WWE respond to AEW without being called petty? It wasn't ok after months of Being the Elite insults, but surely now it's fine?


Anytime they want. Nothing wrong with it being back and forth.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This show is going smoothly today


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> They probably have done tapings already


They taped stuff last Tuesday and Wednesday in Jacksonville. While they did taping in this Nightmare Factory yesterday too according to reports. So my guess next two weeks are taped.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> Colt is good. Way better than Cody and Kenny on commentary!



But more important hes better than Excalibur which really is not working as a balance between Jr and Tony


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dasha thick as fuck


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Ortiz & Santana are in quarantine?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

AEW_19 said:


> Anytime they want. Nothing wrong with it being back and forth.


Sure..


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Great show so far.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Are they using a smaller different ring from the normal one or is it just me?

We have not seen shawn on Dynamite in ages


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> Sure..


👍


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sammy and Spears got two of the hardest themes in AEW.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol wtf was that? Steam mist hurt cody


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> So Ortiz & Santana are in quarantine?


Those two, along with MJF, might not be on Dynamite for a while since they live in NY.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I see codys got some chest scruff coming through. He should be a man and grow it out,looks good. We got to many people in aew acting like boys.

Spears is way better in long tights


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> I see codys got some chest scruff coming through. He should be a man and grow it out,looks good. We got to many people in aew acting like boys


More like too many boys trying to act like men (and failing).


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Sure..


Not sure between you or woody on being the biggest aew crybaby on the site


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lheurch said:


> More like too many boys trying to act like men (and failing).



Lol so true


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Amazing how much the bigger ring makes the wrestling product so much better. Seeing them in a smaller ring now


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why does Cody stand there when Sammy hits in his wife every time? Smh


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

shandcraig said:


> Are they using a smaller different ring from the normal one or is it just me?
> 
> We have not seen shawn on Dynamite in ages


You know I was wondering the same thing earlier but I think it's just that the camera is closer to the ring than normal so it's messing with normal perspectives.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Roxinius said:


> Not sure between you or woody on being the biggest aew crybaby on the site


I just don't like double standards. I'm actually enjoying this episode and I've had plenty of good things to say about the company. I feel like I say "TNT championship sounds bad", ten of you sycophants argue it to the death and make it seem like I hate the company when it's been proven that I don't. I just think some of you sycophants go over the top when you defend the indefensible.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn i miss MJF. This show is pretty good for its limited roster. 

Brandy is so fucking pretty. So far the show has run smooth.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Damn i miss MJF. This show is pretty good for its limited roster.
> 
> Brandy is so fucking pretty. So far the show has run smooth.


I really wish they could have gotten the guy to cut a promo via skype or something.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> More like too many boys trying to act like men (and failing).


I would've agreed a month ago. With the additions of Brodie Lee and Lance Archer things have taken a turn.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Brandi is 36 and exotic looking. Doesnt she want kids. Clocks ticking lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

PavelGaborik said:


> I would've agreed a month ago. With the additions of Brodie Lee and Lance Archer things have taken a turn.



You think lee seems like a man😂 hes a geek to


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> I would've agreed a month ago. With the additions of Brodie Lee and Lance Archer things have taken a turn.


Yes, I agree overall the product has improved a lot. I thoroughly enjoyed Marko's murder tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Agree, MJF should do a promo or something, taped etc... LOL


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> Yes, I agree overall the product has improved a lot. I thoroughly enjoyed Marko's murder tonight.


Lance Archer reminded me of a faster more athletic Braun tonight. Can't wait to see more from him.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Good show tonight, but MJF and Page are sorely missed.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Cody doing whatever possible to be the golden poster boy


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> You think lee seems like a man😂 hes a geek to


Good God I can only imagine what someone calling a 6'6 260 lb man athletic man a "geek" looks like.

Is that you, Kane?


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Good show imo, better than last week.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Nice episode!


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Lol @ Britt Baker.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Much better than last week, I am glad they had a few guys able to be around the ring again. It helps a lot. We got no teleporting and we witnessed the public execution of Marko.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I hope Archer goes over Cody.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

That was a good episode.


----------



## d_s_ (Feb 7, 2020)

Good show, lot better than last week's. Good that they've came back with wrestlers as a crowd, great opening match, a big + for archer's debut and solid main event- i loved guevara vlogging and gambling during a match and what a coffin drop that was from that steel post. I'm glad we haven't got any more teleportation this week(although the rest of tge segment was good) and jericho still continues to be pretty funny with him trying to recruit Vanguard 1. Overall solid show and a lot better than last week's, closer to what we've got 2 weeks ago.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

PavelGaborik said:


> Good God I can only imagine what someone calling a 6'6 260 lb man athletic man a "geek" looks like.
> 
> Is that you, Kane?



size has nothing to do with it


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Looking forward to the TNT tournament


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Nothing the rest of the year will top Jericho screaming “Release The Hounds!” I was howling with laughter.

I think AEW had a solid show all things considered. It’s just with all these empty arena shows it’s hard to stay invested in these shows. Before I was flipping back and forth between AEW and NXT just waiting to see what happens next. Now I just have them on in the background.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> size has nothing to do with it


please, with those dead eyes?

he’ll deadass murder you before you even get out ‘ge..’

good episode tonight


----------



## d_s_ (Feb 7, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> please, with those dead eyes?
> 
> he’ll deadass murder you before you even get out ‘ge..’
> 
> good episode tonight


I think this is the same guy that last week said he'll never see Omega as a real athlete cause he thinks his back is hunched.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Episode FLEW by. Another very good one. The off site vignettes really help as well. 

Omega vs Trent was very good. Trent "borrowing" from his NJPW days with some added moveset. This might have been worth being a tournament match rather than Kip vs Goldust, but of course they're not going to feed Kenny to Archer so soon. Trent is just too laid back a dude to even try to get over. "I just like to wrestle" is not a character. 

Shida should be the face of the women's division. Get the title off Nyla Rose and make the incoming Shida vs Britt feud over the title. Then again, womens division needs to have feuds outside of the title so maybe not. Anna Jayy or whatever should be hired on as a developmental at least. 

Moxley/Hager video promo got me back to being excited about the feud. Interesting they're giving it away on television in two weeks. Basically half way point between Revolution and DoN II, so time for another challenger for Mox. 

I'm growing to like Cody on commentary. Not everything needs to be HYPE, and I like how he analyzes the moves and what should be done to counter and the like. Colt is more natural of course but he's done it in ROH before. 

Jake's promo was great - of course it would be. "Tik Tok" is a Killer Kross thing, I wonder if Jake knows that or that line was written for him. I wonder if it's a message, a shot across the bow if you will. AEW only signs wresters if they have roles and storylines ready for them - I wonder if Kross was offered this spot with Jake and chose WWE so this was a message being sent. Or it could mean nothing and Jake was riffing and has never heard of Killer Kross. 

Finally good use of Marko Stunt. I wonder if we get Archer vs Luchasaurus down the line - would be worth giving Luchasaurus his first loss. 

Is Brodie Lee playing a Vince character straight up or is Brodie Lee crazy and "Vince" is his damaged mind acting out. Brodie being a followed in the past, maybe he thinks this is how leaders act. Boardroom Brodie doesn't match in-ring Brodie. Problem with Dark Order all along as well. Vignettes are great, in-ring they fall flat. #8 and #9 means we have #6 and #7 still before we get to Reynolds and Silver, then Uno and Grayson assuming Lee counds himself as #1. 

That Jericho promo was so good with the little things. Pouring the champagne in the glass only to swig from the bottle, Cody Exotic, wearing jeans in the hot tub, "Release the hounds". All so fun. And he already buried the Damascus character of Matt Hardy with the "Dumb Ass Kiss" mention - that is unrecoverable. 

Main event served it's purpose. Is Spears in a bulk cycle or just quarantine-eating? Either way he's looking a little bloaty - sorta looks like Konnor a bit. Good to see him get a win. Heel section was fun. Darby didn't turn heel in as much as he isn't a friend of Cody and might match up in the second round. 

Do we get Archer/Sabian vs Dustin/Colt next week?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Episode FLEW by. Another very good one. The off site vignettes really help as well.
> 
> Omega vs Trent was very good. Trent "borrowing" from his NJPW days with some added moveset. This might have been worth being a tournament match rather than Kip vs Goldust, but of course they're not going to feed Kenny to Archer so soon. Trent is just too laid back a dude to even try to get over. "I just like to wrestle" is not a character.
> 
> ...


We get Archer vs Colt amd Sabian vs Dustin next week, yes.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>



Britts a national treasure. One of the reasons I tune in.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> please, with those dead eyes?
> 
> he’ll deadass murder you before you even get out ‘ge..’
> 
> good episode tonight


Come say hi when he legit gets over in AEW like Hangman and MJF. That being said its still good to bring people in and cycle wrestler's every few years and try to get over

Ya for no fans it was a good episode for what we have


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

d_s_ said:


> I think this is the same guy that last week said he'll never see Omega as a real athlete cause he thinks his back is hunched.


Lol dont insult me that was for sure not me. I like Kenny and i probably have just as bad posture


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That shot of Britt is fucking hysterical, lol. Loved it.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Archer's theme is dope, got that stuck in my head. Actually you know what fuck it, Archer is dope! Can't believe how big he actually is, he makes Brodie Lee look tiny! Defo on the Archer hype train


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> We get Archer vs Colt amd Sabian vs Dustin next week, yes.


we get Spears/Cody and Sammy/Darby next week,and the following week we get Cabana/Archer and Rhodes/Sabian.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Another fantastic episode of Dynamite. The opener and Lee/Jericho segments were great. Britt Baker was amazing as usual and the main event was good, too.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Too bad AEW didnt existed 5 years ago, Brodie Lee is having the time of his life. Reminds me of CM Punk's Nexus stable. Looking forward to cleaning up jobbers every week  Lance Archer is also solid.

Btw... bruh


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

d_s_ said:


> I think this is the same guy that last week said he'll never see Omega as a real athlete cause he thinks his back is hunched.


I dunno how you got two out of two wrong, but here we are..

Firstly, that was me. And secondly, I said I can't take him seriously as an athlete because he has poor posture and looks awkward as fuck whenever he tries anything athletic, especially running. Watch him run next time, you'll get it too.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> Lol dont insult me that was for sure not me. I like Kenny and i probably have just as bad posture


But you agree that he has bad posture, yeah? Are you an athlete?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fun episode. Surprisingly went by quick. It was fun and fresh. Great job AEW. Lots of positives tonight!


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Great show. It's rare that my favorite match is a squash, but I could watch Archer ragdoll Marko Stunt on loop for hours. Really my only complaint is that he didn't go for the cocky pin on Marko.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Archer looked awesome.

Shida is badass.

Darby is my #1 want to win the TNT Title. He'd make a good fighting champion to elevate the title by taking on all comers.

Mox vs. Hager should be fun given the stipulation.

Jericho was great as always.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Damn good episode of TV, Archer is way better than i anticipated. He looks so much different than the old Rock n Rave days.


----------



## jpickens (May 3, 2015)

Good to see they're adding another championship and unlike other companies that they still putting on live TV shows although the Lance Archer Marco Stunt match was a mismatch it did a great job at making Lance look like a monster they should have Jungle Boy go against him next to avenge Marco leading up to a dream hoss fight between him and Luchasuarous.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Hilarious Jericho segment. Unleashing his dogs on Vanguard when they will never catch up to it. That made me laugh for sure. Now that's good shit pal! I really do enjoy seeing AEW stars in the limited audience to watch the matches too. WWE seems to not want to do it. Some great action for Dynamite though. The Omega/Trent match. Shida/Anna Jay was solid too with Jay looking cheeky out there. Loved how Britt Baker got involved too. 

Looks like Brodie Lee's character is a spoof of Vince McMahon? At least he gets to portray a character here unlike his time in the WWE. Same goes to Ty Dillinger errr I mean, Shawn Spears. Nice to see him get a win in the main event tag team match. I didnt know he's close to 40 years old. Huge 12 year difference from his spouse Peyton Royce. Wow. WWE is in trouble if they can't make quality empty arena shows like this since Florida is on a strict lockdown.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jet_420 said:


> we get Spears/Cody and Sammy/Darby next week,and the following week we get Cabana/Archer and Rhodes/Sabian.


That sucks.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jericho is the fucking GOAT and delivered another fantastic promo on a freaking drone lmao.

His run with AEW is cementing his legacy, absolutely love watching his work.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Great show. Good wrestling and Archer's debut was AWESOME.
Hyped for Mox/Hager!


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I loved the ending. Nice little hook, wtf was up with Darby. 

Archer's debut vs Marko was awesome. 

Pretty good show overall.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah, great show. 

Perfect way to showcase Archer by putting him against someone he can truly ragdoll - Jake Roberts with another incredible promo beforehand too. 

Loved the main event to be honest and the right winners going into the tournament. Still think we are getting a Darby/Archer final.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Jericho getting out of the hot tub with trousers on is the most I've laughed at wrestling for a long time.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

d_s_ said:


> I think this is the same guy that last week said he'll never see Omega as a real athlete cause he thinks his back is hunched.


ahhhh... gotcha, gotcha


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Aee are really doing a good job of working with the current circumstances. If there is one good thing that has come from them having to work with empty arena's is that the shows seem to be featuring more promo stuff.

The difference in mentality between aew and wwe is that wwe seem to be of the mentality of 'urgh, let's just get through this', where as aew is like 'how can we still put on a good show despite the circumstances'.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Really good show last night. Only kind of weak match was Shida vs whatshername. 

Loved that they put Archer over like a true monster. That was the kind of debut match he needed.

I know a lot of people will never care for this angle, but I thought the Brodie Lee segment was hilarious, and him powerbombing the jobber after he lost was a good touch.

AEW is doing a good job mixing in comedy without having it take over the entire show. Jericho's segment with the drone, Sammy and Spears betting during the match, etc.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Did Tony spoil the TNT tournament at the end of the show? He literally said, "and we're getting Darby vs Cody one on one in the TNT tournament"


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

P Thriller said:


> Did Tony spoil the TNT tournament at the end of the show? He literally said, "and we're getting Darby vs Cody one on one in the TNT tournament"


Tony seemed kind of confused at the end of the show. He referred to Darby as "Sammy", so I think he meant that Sammy and Cody were facing off against each other.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

They should sign Anna Jayy if they can. That division needs more talent and she looks like she's got potential.

Also I love that hat BTW.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Eh...I thought Anna Jayy came off as rather green. Not very fluid compared to Shida. I suppose she has potential, and has a unique look.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Cult03 said:


> But you agree that he has bad posture, yeah? Are you an athlete?


Im the one that made fun of him for saying that. I dont give 2 flying fucks about his posture.But yes sure it is true he does have bad posture. So do i and its 100 percent from being on the couch to much. Im still athletic it does not affect my sports or working out but ya thats clearly why he has it but personally i dont care. Why are we talking about this.I never mentioned it in the first place lol. 

If it bugs enough people you should all write him and tell him to stand up straight.Its going to take insane work and years to correct something like that.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jericho nonchalantly dropped having a rematch clause against Moxley in that vignette. Has that been mentioned before? Giving away Moxley vs Hager on free tv means they need a DoN II challenge for Moxley - Jericho again or MJF? I'd guess they don't put MJF in a match without fans so Jericho vs Moxley II would be the fallback.

Also in giving Hager/Mox now, I wonder if it's because Hager is going back for an MMA fight and needs to start training for it and thus will be off television for awhile. Or at least back to an out of ring muscle role with the onscreen explanation that he's in-training for Bellator.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Given the cirscunstances, AEW has been doing a great job at slowing the development of their storylines without stalling too much and airing bad shows every week.

The show was good and I'm enjoying how they've adapted the Inner circle vs Elite feud.

I really like Trent. It's sad to see him being wasted with Orange and Chuck Taylor.

Now on to the negatives:

- I'm not feeling this Brodie Lee/Dark Order thing. I can understand what they're trying to do, but the DO is too burned and Lee does not seem to be good enough to salvage it;

- Fuck Marko Stunt. His constant use in in-ring action is an embarassement. If he can talk, he could be an usefull heel manager, though;

- So, Moxley wanted to leave WWE to be free and creative. However now, as a champion, he's a fighting champion that is doing it for pro wrestling and its fans. Seems like every babyface WWE champion to me...


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jericho nonchalantly dropped having a rematch clause against Moxley in that vignette. Has that been mentioned before? Giving away Moxley vs Hager on free tv means they need a DoN II challenge for Moxley - Jericho again or MJF? I'd guess they don't put MJF in a match without fans so Jericho vs Moxley II would be the fallback.
> 
> Also in giving Hager/Mox now, I wonder if it's because Hager is going back for an MMA fight and needs to start training for it and thus will be off television for awhile. Or at least back to an out of ring muscle role with the onscreen explanation that he's in-training for Bellator.


It's either Moxley vs Jericho or Moxley vs Jericho vs Hager. I could see Moxley vs Hager ending in a DQ, and then having them stack the odds against Moxley at DON in basically a 2 on 1 situation.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

This is why I like AEW so much. This episode may not have been super great or anything, but even with no live crowd and not all wrestlers available, they put on an enjoyable show with some actually good wrestling and memorable moments.


----------



## iamjethro (Oct 3, 2019)

Just having a few people around the arena, whooping and hollering, placing bets, doing whatever, enhances the feel of the show. Much better than just a dead, sterile feeling of no one around.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Watching the episode again Cody mentioned that Anna Jay was a product of the Nightmare Factory. So I'm sure we will be seeing more of her eventually.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Anna Jay is pretty cute...I wouldn't mind seeing her again, haha.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jericho nonchalantly dropped having a rematch clause against Moxley in that vignette. Has that been mentioned before? Giving away Moxley vs Hager on free tv means they need a DoN II challenge for Moxley - Jericho again or MJF? I'd guess they don't put MJF in a match without fans so Jericho vs Moxley II would be the fallback.
> 
> Also in giving Hager/Mox now, I wonder if it's because Hager is going back for an MMA fight and needs to start training for it and thus will be off television for awhile. Or at least back to an out of ring muscle role with the onscreen explanation that he's in-training for Bellator.


It's gonna be Moxley/Jericho. In the promo Jericho says he had a rematch still but not gonna use it yet. So Moxley will beat Hager and then they will have 4 weeks to build to Moxley/Jericho 2 at Double or Nothing in gimmick match. My guess they will do Moxley/MJF at BR Live summer show they wanna do between Double Or Nothing and All Out.

Simple fact is I don't think they are sold on Hager as top guy to main event one of the four ppvs yet. Maybe he will be come that but not at this point. So that's why there doing Moxley/Hager on tv. Just like they gave away Moxley/Pac on tv. They don't think that's big enough match for big ppvs like the Hager match right now.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jericho vs Moxley II will need a strong co-main, I'd guess a Bucks vs Omega/Hangman ladder match closing the show. The anniversary show of Moxley's post title match debut we get another - this time for the tag division as The Revival attack all four after the match. A wrench here is Dash Wilder isn't free from WWE until mid-June, but if AEW isn't running an arena show with fans they could just push DoN II back - no way should they pull a WWE with Wrestlemania and have a PPV with no audience.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Hi guys!!

Just caught up on the last two weeks, including all of the YT material. I've been dreading watching because of Matt Hardy. And I say this as someone who lists the Hardy Boyz as my top tag team along with Freebirds, Steiners, and LOD. I've seen most of the Broken Stuff from TNA and WWE and thought the Decay and Final Deletion matches were brilliant, but I just don't think it belongs in AEW. AEW is so refreshing to me, and I feel Hardy needs to reinvent himself as Jericho did. At least they haven't signed Reby too. Again, just my humble opinion. I'm glad for those of you that enjoy it, but it really brings me out of my enjoyment.

ANYWAYS:

*Opening Match*-I thought it was great, and they could have switched this with the main event. Both were very high-quality. While I don't ever see Trent as FOTC or "Le Champion," I think he did a fantastic job here. He kept up with Kenny, move for move. I also see him having a singles career like I can see Scorpio Sky or Marc Quen.

*Shida vs Jayy-*Great match. As a hetero female, I agree with all the posts about Jayy's posterior. However, her in-ring skills need work. Not bad for a debut at all. Can't wait for Shida to get the belt she's so deserving of!

*Moxley vs Hager promo-*AEW has slowly been increasing their number of promos and vignettes, and I'm glad, because I can't think of one that they have put out that has been bad. As for Moxley and Hager, I disliked both in WWE, but I've come around on them here in AEW. I still think both need work, and I didn't agree with the decision to put the belt on Mox. That being said, from all accounts the match is supposed to be stellar, so bring it on!

*Jake the Snake promo-*see above x 1000 re: AEW vignettes. Thank you, Thank you, THANK YOU AEW for bringing Jake back to us!! The man has not missed a beat and is one of the most entertaining points to me right now!! Thank you!

*Archer vs Stunt-*Out of all the recent signings, this is the one I'm most excited about. I'm ashamed to say I don't remember his time in the WWE. However, the man is a BEAST, physically and technically. That being said, I literally said WTF when they announced he was facing. I don't agree that was the best decision for his debut. I can see the fact he MURDERED (_cheer_) Stunt, but that's not saying a lot. Oh well, can't wait to see how he fares in the TNT Tournament!

*Brodie Lee promo-*Never really had an opinion of him in the WWE, I stopped watching around '14-'15 when the Wyatt Family were more non-vocal and let their promos speak for themselves. I like what I'm seeing.

*Natural Nightmares vs #8 & #9-*This was the one match of the entire two hours I checked my phone while letting the match play. I think they're doing an injustice to Dustin here. Two points made in this thread sum up the match for me: 1. Natural Nightmares was formed to give Brandi something to do 2. While the Dark Order vignettes are great, the gimmick falls flat in the ring.

*Jericho promo*: I've already stated how I feel about Hardy. Jericho was great here, though, between the leather pants in the hot tub and offering VG1 an IC tee. The "letting the hounds out" was the absolute best. NOTE: I posted in the video thread the YT post-Dynamite show with Jr, Taz, and Excalibur. It was a fantastic 1-hour analysis. One of them made a point about this vignette that, if true, turns the storyline on its head for me. Check out the video if y'all have a chance. I also summed up the point/possible twist in a spoiler in the video thread in case you don't want to watch.

*Main event: *Pretty good. I felt it was about equal with the opening match. I enjoyed the "little things" like Darby brooding in the corner while Cody was doing his introductions and the betting. Spears has elevated in my eyes since the show went closed-audience, as I've been able to see his personality. Nice to see him get a win.

I know it's a topic of convo in the ratings thread, but I never needed an audience to enjoy. The episode two weeks ago and this one have been among some of the very best of AEW so far for me, and I'll take wrestlers in the audience (preferably more, like two weeks ago) any day. However, I do understand that most of you find the crowd heightens your enjoyment and also can see that some wrestlers need an audience to survive, let alone thrive. Again, check out the post-show with JR, Taz & Excalibur!

Thanks!

_Edited bc matching s to plurals is important!_


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Mainevent was great. Awesome story telling and this one match built the 3 next matches along with the probable finals match. Darby should win the TNT championship. He should beat Cody (sf) and Archer (f) with Cody supporting him, which would be the next step for Archer vs Cody.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Great episode overall.

- Does Matt Jackson want to be a singles wrestler deep down? Is he secretly hoping Nick remains injured (and was he stiffing him a bit when testing him out)? Interesting potential seeds being planted and would make sense with Hangman. 

- Nick looks like a star on TV, but needs to protect his image outside the ring. Looked like a loser geek (sorry).

- Brodie Lee outstanding

- Archer looked a star. Thumbs up.

- Kenny’s match was great early on. For a second there I thought “is Kenny Omega as good as Bret Hart?”

However, despite logical move progression, after about 10 minutes, their match devolved into an absolute joke.

They traded 100+ moves to each other.

Kenny sold us that he was having numbness in his arms early on from a neck injury.

He then received another 50 moves to the neck.

...and was put in a crossface.

Then he stood up out of it (I think?) and ran around with no pain.

Then sold us that he had numbness down his arm again.

Then ran around 100% fresh for a while.

Then tried to sell us again that his neck was sore.

Trent takes 50 bumps, then gets beaten by the finisher, even though it looks no more painful than half the other moves that had no effect on him. And he‘s standing up 5 seconds after the bell.

It’s just dumb and fake.

Clearly nothing hurts at all. It looks like fun even.

...like they’re best friends having fun doing wrestling moves on a trampoline.




Ace said:


> Jericho is the fucking GOAT and delivered another fantastic promo on a freaking drone lmao.
> 
> His run with AEW is cementing his legacy, absolutely love watching his work.


I’ve always liked Jericho, but yes, he’s now becoming a peer to some of the absolutely all-time greatest in my eyes.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jericho vs Moxley II will need a strong co-main, I'd guess a Bucks vs Omega/Hangman ladder match closing the show. The anniversary show of Moxley's post title match debut we get another - this time for the tag division as The Revival attack all four after the match. A wrench here is Dash Wilder isn't free from WWE until mid-June, but if AEW isn't running an arena show with fans they could just push DoN II back - no way should they pull a WWE with Wrestlemania and have a PPV with no audience.


Nothing will main event over Moxley/Jericho ever that's still the biggest match AEW can do. All they have to do is put a cool gimmick and people will be into it again. 


We know where gonna get Cody/Archer. But we shouldn't worry about the rest of the card. With Matt Hardy, Brodie Lee(along with Archer) they can have their best card yet. If of course everyone available and the show happens.


----------



## PandaPawPaw (Nov 28, 2014)

Are these shows taped or still being shown live?

I really want to like Hager but I just can't get behind him. He comes across as pretty boring.

I think Schiavone has really been great on coms and tbh I don't miss either JR/Excaliber. I wouldn't mind seeing a Schiavone/Tazz pairing.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

IronMan8 said:


> Great episode overall.
> 
> - Does Matt Jackson want to be a singles wrestler deep down? Is he secretly hoping Nick remains injured (and was he stiffing him a bit when testing him out)? Interesting potential seeds being planted and would make sense with Hangman.
> 
> ...


What the fuck are you talking about ?
You sold yourself to this idea.....


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> What the fuck are you talking about ?
> You sold yourself to this idea.....


That’s what he was selling. Land on your neck and your fingers go numb.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

I really want Tony Khan to sign Mako Itoh. She's a gem.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

PandaPawPaw said:


> Are these shows taped or still being shown live?
> 
> I really want to like Hager but I just can't get behind him. He comes across as pretty boring.
> 
> I think Schiavone has really been great on coms and tbh I don't miss either JR/Excaliber. I wouldn't mind seeing a Schiavone/Tazz pairing.


This was the last live show. They taped all day Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday for Dynamite and Dark until DoN2.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> He clearly doesn't want to outshine Trent.


Actually, that is precisely why he did it. If you couldn’t watch that match and see that was a showcase for Trent, who both Omega and Okada wanted to see get more of a push in NJPW, then I don’t know what to tell you, man.


----------

